# Body bolt and bushing removal



## 2ocnorb (Oct 21, 2016)

I’m replacing all the body bushings, bolts and washers on my 65 GTO. I was able to remove all of the old ones, except the two at the very rear of the frame. I was able to loosen these two bolts, but they now spin free, without coming out. I’m afraid the cage nuts broke free and I can’t figure out how to get access to them. Anyone have any suggestions how to get these bolts out?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

2ocnorb said:


> I’m replacing all the body bushings, bolts and washers on my 65 GTO. I was able to remove all of the old ones, except the two at the very rear of the frame. I was able to loosen these two bolts, but they now spin free, without coming out. I’m afraid the cage nuts broke free and I can’t figure out how to get access to them. Anyone have any suggestions how to get these bolts out?


I believe others have had the same problem and it actually requires cutting from above (interior floor). I wanted to replace my body bushings, but was afraid to run into the same issues you are encountering. Honestly I should have bit the bullet and just done it. I believe there is another thread in the restoration section that walks through the process. (I am sure others more experienced in the process will chime in shortly.)

Good luck


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

When I was removing the body of my 66 from the frame we had the same problem with the cage nuts inside the trunk body braces on both sides, we cut a U above the cage nut in the trunk and was able to get to the nuts with a pair of vice grips. After we placed the body on the rotisserie we decided to replace the trunk floor and the braces. The purpose of the U cut was to bend the metal back in place and weld if we were going to reuse the brace and trunk floor. If these are the same cage nuts you are having problems with, the trunk floor braces can be removed and replaced by drilling out the factory spot welds and plug weld a new brace in place.


----------



## 2ocnorb (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks guys, I was afraid that was the case....when I bought the car, the previous owner already replaced the trunk floor, so it’s pretty new. When I was trying to get the body bolts out, i noticed the rear brace that the body bolts mount to, is quite rusted... not sure why the trunk floor was replaced and not this brace. Do you think it’s possible to replace this brace without taking the trunk floor out? I sure hope so...,


----------

